# The Apprentice 2009



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> BBC 1
> *New series.*
> Alan Sugar invites a fresh intake of aspiring tycoons to take part in the 12-week job interview to become his new apprentice.
> For their first task, the candidates are split into male and female teams and told to set up rival cleaning companies.
> ...


Anyone Else watching this 
& "Your Fired" on BBC2 straight after 

This is the thread to talk about all things Apprentice 2009
​


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oooh I like The Apprentice, I shall be watching! All those egos gradually ground down to nothing (   I sound like a right sadist  ) and I love Adrian on You're Fired ~ it is still Adrian isn't it?  

Could I do it? - Sir Alan would only have to say good morning to me and I'd probably cry   

B xx 


(slightly embarrassed to say this but I've heard that Robin Hood is back on Saturday too - I love Robin Hood!!!  )


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll be watching - didn't watch the first couple of series but am now well and truley hooked.

Yes it is still Adrian Chiles on BBC2 

R x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oh good


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I missed the first series but have watched the others 
I am all excited 

Yep still adrian - Just wish his show was an hour long not half hour


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wooohoooo....so excited 

Know for sure though that if I went on I'd be fired straight away!!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Excited! but worried i may not stay awake for it LOL, I have already Sky +'d it just in case I fall asleep  

xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya

it doenst seem that long since the last one, and i remember thinking when the last one was on , its ages off.

Cant wait to watch it......

sam


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

YAY I am sooooooo excited, I love the Apprentice! Half the fun is seeing them make a hash of a relatively simple, straightforward task. The other half is seeing the egos gradually stomped out   

I love Adrian on You're Fired. I really love the way he NEVER lets them forget the idiotic things they say at the start about themselves" Yah, I'm the best in the business/best in Europe/it's all about making money for me/ I am second to none" etc etc    

I will be here faithfully tomorrow morning to give my damning verdict......... (but would I go on it? Would I heck!!!!!)

PS, yay that Robin Hood is back as well


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't wait. The early tasks are always the best as he makes them do such easy stuff yet they seem to forget to use their brains in an effort to outdo each other. 

BG - I'm looking forward to Robin Hood too - though how they're going to cope without Marion I'm not sure.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Robin hood fans - get your own thread


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its *ON NOW*

Catch you later


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Dizzi ....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will split the thread tommorrow


Ok thoughts on episode one ?

Who did you think should have been fired 

and

What was your favourite bit of tonights episode


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I need to watch the recording again as I think I was too tired to take it all in....Some odd looking females in there this year don't you think?? Not entirely sure if more than one of them should have gone and I think Debra who escaped is remarkably like last year's Jenny who was the self proclaimed 'best marketing expert in Europe'.
I had to switch off 'You're Fired' as I was falling asleep so I'll watch it later tonight.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I didn't think Debra was going to be fired, even though she probably deserved to be, I think she will be there quite late on, getting everyone's backs up. 

Mona was HUGELY lucky not to be fired, I thought she was really poor at leading the team. I was quite surprised by her when they went to the greasy spoon afterwards and she turned on the "sub-team" to explain themselves, it was a bit..... I can't think of the word afterall that   It was all a bit hmmmmm for me  

What can I say about Anita? Why let the lawyer-type person be in charge of the finance? TBH she wouldn't have lasted very long as she didn't seem to be natural with sales iykwim and she really didn't seem to like getting her hands dirty. She reminded me a bit of Nargis from Series 2, remember the one who insisted on doing the kitten calendar for Great Ormond Street then proceeded to make a hash of the presentations    Undoubtedly intelligent, but not suited for business like that. 

The boys frankly seemed as useless as the girls at manual labour   How hard is it to wash a few cars? Had common sense prevailed (  ) they would have worked a little production line on 3 or 4 cars at once, instead of all 7 guys at one car at one time. The geordie seemed to have his head screwed on but he will be such a backstabber. The team leader seemed a nice guy, but way out of his depth, perhaps later on he will shine more (if he gets the chance). The lad from Belfast used to be a Gavin Henson lookalike.   There is as much resemblance in my left elbow! 

My fave bit though is any bit with Nick and Margaret. I love them so much! They can convey so much with the simple raise of an eyebrow    Best line of the night was from Margaret "Never in history have there been so few cars washed by so many in so long"


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

To tell you the truth, I'm a bit disappointed with the candidates this year.  I think every year they are more and more selected for entertainment value rather than their skills.  They weren't given a very hard task and how badly did they stuff it up?

I too think Debra will be in it for a while.  Is obviously very clued up on how the game should be played.

I only really watch it so I can watch 'You're fired' afterwards and know what Adrian is on about.  He is brilliant!  Though I must say I wish Rufus Hound was going to be in every 'You're Fired' episode.  I love him!  He makes me laugh so hard!

I must give Anita her due though, I think she handled herself in You're Fired fantastically!

Nick and Margaret are both in fine form.  They're brilliant.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Give em time Budgie, they'll soon show their true colours! DH thinks the curly red head girl is going to be a super ***** (he has an eye for these things!) As for the dark long haired one in the board room    She's nearly got me as wound up as the one with the red hair on the last series. Remember her? She told Sir A that she'd had to 'breast feed' her colleagues   What was that all about!!    I do love Your Fired on BBC 2


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh, I remember her!  One of the poisoness Jennys!

I just love how when a new series starts it gets the old ones back out of the woodwork getting another 15 minutes of fame!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Jenny! That was her! Awful woman   I had to laugh at them taking the mick out of the Irish guys walk on Your'e Fired


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Best Sir Alan line yet:

'I know the words to Candle in the Wind but that doesn't make me Elton John'.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Can I join The Apprentice devotees? I missed all of the series last year (new babies, feeding, etc, you know the drill  ), but can't wait to see this years. True to form, they all sound like a bunch of egomaniacs, is that a prerequisite for getting on the programme  . Did not like Debra, very two faced and kept changing her target in the boardroom from Mona to Anita and then back again depending on what Alan Sugar was saying  . Did love Rufus Hound on You're Fired though, he should have regular spot, he was hilarious.


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I looooove Rufus.  Shhhhh don't tell DH


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome Everyone 
If your watching the show you should be posting here 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Finally watched it last night, fell asleep on Wednesday   .  Omg what a scary bunch some of them are   even though I don't think it was mainly Anita's fault, I doubt she would of lasted too much longer anyway, so maybe Alan just decided to save time and get rid of her 1st. 

Couldn't believe the guys where washing the cars whilst the doors where open!!!

Loving Margaret and Nick as usual  

x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Sssshhhhhhhhh! 

Don't tell Dizzi I'm in here with this but .... can you believe it .... I missed the 1st Robin Hood


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oooh, BG, it was good. We had Vengeful!Robin looking hot but Gisborne looked a bit rough. The storyline was good too


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Part 2 tonight   (I think, never normally know what day of the week it is!  )

Now, as I've reminded you about The Apprentice can someone remind me about Mr Hood on Saturday


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder I'd forgotten, just as well I sky + it last week with continuous recording of it haha.  Sorry can't remind you of Mr Hood on Saturday I have never watched it!

Shelley x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote of the night from James ' I feel hurt like when my cat died'        

He's an annoying wally and needs to go!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

and the spit thing... what was that all about??


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

and then admitted to weeing himself in the boardroom!    

I take it all back he needs to stay for the shear entertainment factor!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep seems hes a bit of a twit - but a funny twit 

I would like to see Rocky back in a year or two 

Well done to the girls - despite the cheap food!


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness, James was so childish! "I'm hurt   " WTF!?!?! And then slumping with his arms folded over the boardroom table like a stroppy 5 year old    He will not last long,  his cards have been marked! He does seem utterly helpless. I laughed when suralan barked at him "If you bang that table once more....." it really was like telling off a child. Was it just me or did anyone else notice he kept saying Alan instead of SIR Alan? 

I felt sorry for Rocky, he really was just too young, a few years on and he could easily win it. But I felt soooo sorry for him when they pointed out his spot on You're Fired! 

Philip the geordie is one to watch, he is ruthless, the week he is team leader will be a doozy! 

I nearly fell off the seat laughing at Ben the guy from Belfast. Could he be more cliched? He might as well walk round with a badge saying "I don't know much about business, but I've watched Wall Street and think Gordon Gecko rules!" THe blue shirt with white collar, the braces, the pinstripe suit! It was all to much for this viewer  

Nick is so fierce! I loved the way he singled out the asian guy for being a bit useless during the evening reception and cut him down when he tried to protest! 

What on earth was with the Olympic theme? It was city workers for crying out loud! Why did they really think that togas were appropriate? 

The girls did well, much better than I thought, given the state of their food. Some of it looked desperate. But fair play to them.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't believe how incompetent they can all be (I'm including the girls in this). For a woman who owns "an award winning restaurant" how on earth did Yasmina think that Bruscheta should be like that And the blinis   At least they didn't go around in Togas though. Why on earth did the boys think they needed a theme? It's food. Buy it, cook it, sell it. Don't go to a high flying compnay with stuff like that.

Felt really sorry for Rocky. He should have taken Maj into the boardroom, though James should have gone. Walking around with a face like a slapped   in his toga  then blaming everyone else  

Apparently the Irish guy got sacked from his job in the city as he went around the office bragging about getting an interview for the show, which says it all really......


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh dear....I felt sorry for Rocky as I didn't think he deserved to go.  Maybe it was the editing but there were a couple of guys who didn't seem to do anything at all and sneaked under the radar.  Of the 3, I would have said Howard should have been the one to go as he is alledgedly in charge of 10 pubs so should be used to catering on that sort of scale and have more of an idea of pricing.
I think the boys got carried away with the 'city' thing and the spending.

If that's the standards of Yasmina's food, I will be giving her restaurant a very wide berth.  Wonder if she skimps on the food quality there as well.  The food looked horrible, bruschetta is warm and it's small slices and blini is not a wrap!


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww poor Rocky, he was sweet, but that flippin Geordie, Philip, he is constantly whinging, what a pain  . 

As for Yasmina, owning a restaurant, pull the other one. Anyone knows blinis are teeny little pancakes, not huge flipping wraps  , and her brushcettas were the biggest canapes I have ever seen in my entire life. How are you supposed to balance that with a drink and chat at the same time  .


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree - I'm sure Yasmina's takingw will go down after that, none of the canapes looked appetising

I think you're fired was hilarious - better than the main show.

I live in the North East, so may have to avoid any sandwich shops from now on, in case it is one of Rocky's 

r x


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm guessing in Yasmina's case - award winning restaurant could mean 'Award for worst restaurant'  

You're Fired is the best.  That is the only reason I watch the Apprentice.  I think Rocky took it all very well!  Bless him.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Oooh he doesn't like Ben but I don't like Yasmina!!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thought Ben might've been a gonna this week - but then Sir Alan tends to keep the annoying gobby ones in for a while.

Not keen on Yasmina either.

loooking forward to Adrian chiles now - think it is hilarious.


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Can't believe Ben didn't go!!!! He has more lives than a cat!!! What a two faced idiot "I've got a scholarship to Sandhurst"............I'd like to tell him where to put it!!!

lol
Dxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Can't believe ben did not go


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How on earth did Ben not go?    Loved the conversation between him and Phil about Sandhurst tho   

Think Paula may be getting a job offer from Molton Brown.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ben is so full of himself & should have gone. I liked Paula so it's a shame she's gone


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

That was one of the most nail biting episodes of the Apprentice in a long time    I was nearly standing with the anticipation that Ben was going to get fired but no, it was poor Paula!

The product looked lush, great name, great packaging, everything! I Would definitely buy it, I love seaweed products  The honey product had a great idea behind it, but was poorly finished. Who would want that mess in their shower?

I really can't believe Ben survived last night. There is just sooooooo much to dislike about him! He is so rude and arrogant "Let me finish LET ME FINISH!" As my nan always said, knowing when to shut up is a great skill    I just love the way suralan called him out about everything "So you will take responsibility for the things that go well, but not for the cock-ups". And how misogynistic is he "Oh, I'm a bloke I don't know about that sort of thing" He wears more make-up than I do for crying out loud  

Nooral got away lucky! I love it when they fall totally short of their blurb about how great they are " I have the gift of the gab/I'm the best sales man ever, me!" etc etc He was VERY lucky to win.

Philip was very ignorant last night, not too keen on that aspect. Very disappointed though that he wears make-up and has hair straightners. I had him pegged as a total "manly-man"  

Best bits: loads of them for me

Ben looking like he was going to throw up on himself when he realised that suralan really doesn't like him and nearly fired him
Nick slinking off from the production line after revealing their big mistake with the oils "Anyways......... see you in the morning" 
James' VERY funny impression of Ben on You're Fired 
Everytime they showed Nooral's "I'm brilliant, me" speech to emphasise just how not he was 

The Apprentice, you rock 

Oh and Paula calling Ben a thug was priceless too!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Ben is a nightmare! 

Watch Philip (the tongs!) and the blond girlie - I have inside info!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Great show last night and agree with everyone else that wrong person went. Was quite jaw dropping how little life experience and common sense they appeared to have....although wonder how much of that has to do with the clever editing of the show!!

If Nooral's team had lost, I suspect he would have gone last night - stick to teaching love!

slinkyfish  - yeah, Kate & Phillip being an item during the show - although was allegedly only a snog anyway!

Like many others.....Classic line for me, was Ben: I got a scholarship to Sandhurst....Philip: Did you go?....Ben: No !! LOL  

Love the after show, You're Fired.... very funny

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't believe Ben stayed, he's such an arrogant, poison dwarf!  He should have gone for dodging ALL responsibilities throughout the entire task and also for last week's fiasco.
Paula did well overall, but it just goes to show that you can't win either way - delegate and get shafted or be a Debra style dictator and get shafted!
Who on earth would want to work with this lot of people?!!?!
Haven't watched all of You're Fired yet


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am just watching it for the second time (because it was soooo good!), and Ben annoys me even more than he did yesterday!  I just can't stand the irritating little twit.  Get him off!

I love the way they are all chummy and congratulating each other until they realise they have lost the task and then the knives come out!  

I agree with the rest of you, I am sure Nooral is very glad that his team won the task, but I am sure Sir Alan has his performance in the back of his mind. We will see next week.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Wraakgodin said:


> I am just watching it for the second time (because it was soooo good!), and Ben annoys me even more than he did yesterday! I just can't stand the irritating little twit. Get him off!
> 
> I love the way they are all chummy and congratulating each other until they realise they have lost the task and then the knives come out!
> 
> ...


DITO oooh and what everyone else said - I love this show!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

OMG I'm loving this series   Ben should have gone to Sandhurst I have met a few Officers like him, he would of fit in well  

I loved the losing product, I would of bought it.  Just a big shame about the ulitmate mistake!! I liked Paula and I think Ben should of gone for being such a twit and not accepting any blame at all, especially after his product disaster last week!

Love the after show  

x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ben seems to be this year's Michael. Complete   but suralan doesn't seem to want to sack him   He'll be saying he's jewish next  

Apparently Phillip and Kate are now an item, though they didn't do more than the odd snog until after the show.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Just hope Sir Alan doesn't make the 'pull down your trousers and make sure' comment this time then as I bet that arrogant little twerp probably would do just that!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

My 2p about Ben...

He was spouting out about something being 'better than sex'.  I figure only someone rubbish in the sack would say something like that  .

He deserved to go but let's face it, he probably makes better television for the powers that be rather than a nice girl.

I think Paula will move on to bigger and better things instead of being stuck working for grumpy ol suralan.


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

I CANNOT believe Philip straightens his hair and wears make up, and he let them film him while prancing about in only a pair of pants  . How much does that boy love himself   I think Yasmina should have gone as she completely led Paula up the garden path on the costing, etc. She is useless, although Ben is definately the most annoying.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wonder whose turn it is tonight!!

and clashes with Hell's Kitchen!! (how sad am I)


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dance in your pants  Pants man??  

Sue


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Pants man totally cringey


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope Kimberley goes!!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

well all I can say is that cereal advertising campaign was ...........................PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Think Philip hung on by the skin of his teeth.

lol
Dxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought/hoped Philip would go.

Sue


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Glad Kim went as she was useless!

I think Phil may make it to the end IF he takes his huge balls up on board and stops trying too hard. He REALLY wants the job and to be fair comes up with a lot of good ideas. He just needs to be reigned in and stop being soooooooooo forceful. I think Suralan likes him. 

I can't believe I'm going to say this but.... JAMES TO WIN! He makes me laugh! If he engaged his brain before his mouth he could go far, but that would mean he wouldn't be so entertaining  

I think being realistic though the blond PM for the other team will win   That might upset Phil a bit


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How on earth did Philip stay after thinking up Pantsman. Soooooooo awful. Kim wasn't as good as she thought so probably did deserve to go. 

Anyone else have that pirate tune going round their head? I CAN'T get rid of it. Help me please!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

The best team won by a mile.  Even Ben wasn't the prat he's been before and Kim definitely deserved to go as she just couldn't handle strong personalities like Philip.  Pantsman I ask you!


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Poor Kim just didn't have the right plan....although I don't like Phil, she should never had taken him in to the board room. If she had taken Nurrel(sp!) he would have gone for sure

Cath, I didn't have the song going round but it's now started   But poor Phil, I think he'll find he's now to be known as 'pants man' for the rest of his life


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

ou're so right!!  I reckon the only reason she took Lorraine and Philip in was for personal reasons.  Nooral should have gone seeing as he was so crap last week as well as being ineffective this week.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

That's it.....if I was the team leader I would take in the ones who have been quiet and made no obvious contribution. Sir Allan will always choose the weak quiet one unless the leader has made a major bulls up


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

OOh wonder who will go now, maybe Nural who hasn't said a word, and then Debra!!

I don;t think he likes Nural just being quiet


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Talk about playing the game.....but it's gonna be Nural!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

How good was it tonight!!! Any of the final 3 could have gone.....they were all awful  x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think any of them, including Phil, could have gone. I think they're building up to a mega bust up between Phil and Lorraine. Did you see the evil look she gave him at the dinner?

Noural needed to go but it's such a shame Debra didn't as she was SO lary. 

Bens days are numbered now I think.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Right man went (at last).......


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think I would of sacked all 3 of them   Deborah is such a madam!! and Ben well he really wants to take a look at himself and grow the hell up!!!

Comment of the show "a village is missing it's idiot" and the "look of the show", the look on James's face when suralan said it   omg I love it

xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Shelley I couldn't agree more.....although I can think of a stronger word to describe Deborah  

S xx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Did you know Ben got a scholarship to Sandhurst??   
I can pull a team together when bullets are flying and bombs going off... What was that all about??   The man is a numpty!

Deborah is a vicious little minx  

Feel sorry for Lorraine as she has been the only one who has picked up on the cock ups but is too intimidated to speak out - she'll loose because of that

As for Phil... never trust a man that uses straighteners his hair!  

Nural was lucky he lasted so long


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Shelley, FF doesn't let you put the word I thought of  

Slinkyfish, I think after the boardroom comments this week I think Lorraine (or Cassandra   )will now really start shouting louder  

xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

What an episode!!!  I don't even know where to begin!

Philip: he got lucky. I think if his team had lost he would have been in a very dicey position. The way he just ramrods over everyone especially Lorraine is awful, but it was great when Margaret and Surallan spoke in her defense and Philip realised his mistake! But the sucking up to her at the meal was unreal. 

Lorraine: will she speak up a bit more next week? I'm not sure. But she looked lovely at the meal. 

Debra: well, she was digging her own grave! I was sitting oprn-mouthed at her shouting at Nick. Silly girl has just dumped herself right under their noses and will be watched like a hawk! I think she could be quite promising though if she could control her mouth. 

Ben: I just don't know what part of Belfast he comes from as NO-ONE I have ever met speaks like that    He pronounces his "o"'s so oddly, it's most bizarre. Why is he trying to be so posh?? His true colours really showed through last night, all talk but no action at all. He looked totally lost in the boardroom. But his stripey socks really crack me up. They are supposed to show how wacky and individual he is but his whole image is too calculated, all for show. 

Nooral: well, it was only a matter of time! Nick had his eye on him! He actually got a really hard time on You're Fired from Alvin Hall and it was hilarious! Alvin Hall hit the nail on the head everytime. 

My hero worship of Nick and Margaret grows every week    Every roll of the eyes and purse of the lips are priceless. They are fantastic  

James was brilliant as well, I like him more every week    He let Ben know what he think sof him back at the penthouse "You are spineless and a coward" Hear Hear   

Al Murray was fab on You're Fired. He made a valid point about Ben: no-one ever lets him finish. Will we ever fnd out what it is he wants to say??


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

How funny was last night in the boardroom!!!!
James' face when he was provisionally nominated to come back was priceless!
Do we really want to hear what Benny-boy has to say seeing as what he starts with is usually 'I got a scholarship to Sandhurst.....' and everyone switches off after that anyway 

Debra...well, how lucky is she that she has ever kept down a job.  I can't see how she can be employable with a mouth and attitude like hers.

I think Sir Alan was dying for Nooral to be nominated to return as he'd already decided he had to go but couldn't after the toiletries task due to his team winning.


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Ben had a scholarship to Sandhurst?  Really?  Did he go?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure he'd bore the enemy into submission - green warfare


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

We are mostly saying this in our house this week....

Me: I got a scholarship to Sandhurst (said in dodgy Belfast accent)

DS1: Did you go (said in dodgy Newcastle accent)

Me: No!!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Helen

Who do you think is going to win? I don't have a favorite at the mo


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think Kate might stand a good chance, the rest are all either egomaniacs or quiet little mice (eg, Howard).


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I think you are right, suralan also likes a pretty face I have noticed


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Is Kate the blonde one? I think she stands a good chance or maybe Lorraine as she is a dark horse though she whinges too much.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep Kate is the blonde one, she did v well in her task as team leader. I always would like to know exactly what suralan is looking for though, or do you think he wants an all rounder? Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I can see a woman winning it this year, more than that I can't guess!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kate is My favorite to win at the moment, but it could change !!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

My money is on Kate at the mo as she's been solid, not hidden and done pretty well. She could still stuff up big time but so far... Would love James to win. Do you think he'd pee his pants if he won?


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

CathB said:


> Would love James to win. Do you think he'd pee his pants if he won?


Without a doubt!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dito !!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

just a little bit though


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Who do you think is going to go?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yay he's gone!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeeeeeeah!!!  Just waiting to hear what he is going to say for himself.  Will be interesting,  Think SirA was right about him not fitting in.

Kate annoyed me in the boardroom, she kept saying "yup", to everything SirA said - yup yup yup! 

Sue


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

At last the gobby s**t has gone!  I couldn't believe how he claimed he was such a good salesman when he managed naff all.
It's a shame we didn't get to see the full range of products that they could have chosen.  We did think the cat box was funny but cardboard though?  It wouldn't last 5 mins with our cats!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

On the program I loathed the arrogant bugger BUT on the Beeb 2 thing he was quite sweet and funny. I think he was quite embarrassed over his behaviour. Doesn't excuse it though and he had to go. Laughed at Ruby saying to him 'to get the trophy wife you need the cash'   

The more I watch the more I want James to win. Think he's the most genuine of them all and I can relate to someone else suffering with a week pelvic floor...


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

slinkyfish said:


> On the program I loathed the arrogant bugger BUT on the Beeb 2 thing he was quite sweet and funny.


A leopard never changes it's spots!!
Think Estate Agent is the right career for him !!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm so glad he has gone, what a nightmare he was!!!

Think it may be Lorraine next to go.

I think it will be Kate and James in the final 2, my monies on Kate she is pretty ruthless!!

Shelley x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What a great show! I just caught up

Wasnt suprised to see Phill go - will miss his daftness but not his gob,

Weve still got a few strong characters and Kates card is marked now, I agree it sounded awful! can the woman not say Yess



Wraakgodin said:


> Kate annoyed me in the boardroom, she kept saying "yup", to everything SirA said - yup yup yup!
> 
> Sue


Loved your fired and James's quote of the week was once again Perfect!

Looks like next week will be trouble!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

DH hadn't even noticed Mona before this week, he asked me if she was new that had just been drafted in! Come to think of it, I hadn't noticed her either!  

Sue


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

I thought she was PM in the first car washing task?


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

I bet Phil thinks it's all a load of pants...  man!!    (sorry, couldn't resist it  )


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

A name that will stick with him for life too


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well I totally hate Rob Ben - he annoys the hell out of me.

Kate gets my vote to win - but probably not for the right reasons..... 

Lorraines personal comment about Kate and the boys was wrongly directed at Kate... maybe the boys are mucking about, trying to impress her - however I don't think Kate would fall to that level. Although I do think she could quite easily use her looks to destroy the opposition if she wanted 

I think James could last to the final three, So could Debra, but I feel that if Debra gets there then she could rip him to shreds.

Final two - perhaps Kate and Debra?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Which one is Rob?? My memory is trash at the mo


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

This one....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/apprentice/candidates/biographies/c_400004.shtml


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

That's Benny!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

lmao - thats who I meant 

I can't stand him.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Me neither....he didn't manage scholarship comments rhis week at least.  Probably not so apt for the task as I can't see gunfire in Heals.............well maybe at Sale time


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Tony Reid said:


> lmao - thats who I meant


Do I sense your brain being turned to mush by the lovely Kate?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Phew I thought my brain had gone then!!!   Ahh Ben, Did you know he got a scholarship for Sandhurst


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Did he go?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

NO


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Maybe he will have another think about it when he gets sacked from the Apprentice


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Days later but heyho!

Philip sooooo deserved to go, I couldn't believe his arrogance! Unreal although he did seem a teeny tiny bit shamefaced about it on You're Fired!  

Kate was so ruthless and dangerous! She wasted no time in voicing her opinion on Philip and his weaknesses!!

James to win! EVen though my faves are still Margaret and Nick


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Ooh yes, I like James. I liked the quote last week of a village missing an idiot


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Glitter said:


> I thought she was PM in the first car washing task?


Ah, I missed the first one! 

Sue


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Howard might be the dark horse. On a couple of occasions he has had some insightful moments.

I'll be interested to see him as PM for a week, has he done one already?


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Didn't he PM the car cleaning one? He always looks to me like he's about to cry at any moment!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Yes, he was the boy's team's PM for the car washing task.


----------



## EmilyinKent (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all

Have only just seen this... Can I join you guys

Looks like Howard will be PM next week... I am really looking forward to the re-branding of Margate! Coming from Kent I know the area well- they have a hell of a task! From the clips shown I am intrigued by the branding of the town as a gay town- the new Brighton. It's going to be interesting!

Watch out for Lorraine- she is going to get through to the final stages!

Emily


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god yes! & now you've said that Emily about the Margate task this week I think Howard might be going. I think it's his team that target the gay community, not the best idea they could have come up with really


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Only managed to watch it last night as we were away on Weds. Dh had seen the result, though not the show, and had me going to the end that it wasn't Phillip going. Thank heavens he has now though. He got so caught up in trying to catch Lorraine out and put her down, and flirt with Kate, that he lost track of why he was there. Loved it when he was going on about his amazing contribution and Nick just gave him a look and said "what about pants man?"     

Kate is ruthless. Good on her for turning on Phillip though. Although she now has Lorraine in her sights, she's going to get her soon.....


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

CathB, I agree with you - I reckon Kate is a very smart cookie and will make it to the final.

Can't wait for tomorrow's episode, I reckon it's going to be hilarious. EmilyinKent - what is Margate like? Is it old fashioned or up and coming?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

EmilyinKent said:


> I am intrigued by the branding of the town as a gay town- the new Brighton. It's going to be interesting!


I too was surprised by that Emily - interesting viewing it will be indeed!


----------



## EmilyinKent (Sep 21, 2008)

Um... Tamsin how can you describe Margate?! I think to put it politely it's in need of a major facelift. It does not have the nicest reputation. Yes it's a seaside town and has a lovely beach but...

Is that helpful?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I used to visit Margate every summer as a child. It was all funfairs & amusements, very popular for a day out in the South East. I haven't been in about 20 years but I've heard that pretty much everything has closed down now  

I reckon they should target the re-branding for families as I think that is what it would be remembered for by those who knew it in the past.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I used to go to Margate on scooter rallies every year....we used to have a great time but yes, it's probably in need of a bit of TLC and that was a few years ago 

Can't wait for the show tonight 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Never been to Margate, it was always Blackpool and Southport for us as children, being a northerner  .   However I'm looking forward to tonights show  

xx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Sounds a bit like many English sea-side towns that have lost their way due to new shopping habits, no parking and local businesses dying away.  Skeggy, Mablethorpe and Cleethorpes spring to mind having lived near Cleethorpes when younger.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I could go out with DH to BIL's, but I think I might find an excuse tonight!  

Sue


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I am so looking forward to this tonight! Is it me or does suralan get shorter every week?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't know if it was cos I was doing something else whilst watching last night but it didn't seem as good as previous tasks. And Mona went based on other stuff. Debra was way worse - how do you forget to leave more than 20 mins to create a brochure. Did she sit on here backside all day?

That said, how did Mona not notice that the guy going for the gender reassignment wasn't a woman?


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I am amazed Debra did not go, she was a terrible PM. She did next to nothing and ignored everyones advise. Reminds me of a few bosses I have had actually


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

''Cod poop'' and we're ''not making a porno'' - I will miss James when he goes, which by the look of next weeks trailer will be next week! Was he really pretending to give birth in a home birthing pool?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

slinkyfish said:


> Was he really pretending to give birth in a home birthing pool?


 

Deborah is awful 

Shelley x


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Surely the only reason Debra is still in is for ratings?  PMs have been dismisses on far less in previous shows and it was all her fault that the leaflet wasn't complete and that the posters were terrible as she totally ignored Howard when he tried to tell her that.


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Last night really annoyed me! Debra was horrendous utterly useless! SO Mona wasn't as strong as last week, but Debra really sucked and cost them the task!!! Howard was brilliant though, I was glad she didn;t bring him into the boardroom. 

Ah, James, what will happen when you go? His face when he heard the winning teams prize was priceless, I roared and laughed so much! And he looks hilarious in the trailer for next week! 

Ben was a prat as usual with his framing and weird pronunciation of photo "pheootooo" No-one in Belfast talks like that!!!!

Lorraine is starting to sound like a broken record, "My instinct tells me....." oh do shut up about your blinking instinct!!!!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

I've just caught up on last night's episode today and couldn't believe Mona and that transsexual - she was sooooo out of her depth!  I really think that Debra is a bit of a bully to be honest and I don't think I've ever seen her smile sincerely!

Roll on next week - James in a birthing pool OMG!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

See! Told you all Howard is a dark horse!  

Kate or Howard to win I reckon!

Get Debra out!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Definitely Debra out!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Did you hear, Ben is being asked to repay his scolarship to Sandhurst


----------



## EmilyinKent (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't wait for ben to go and for the you're fired show! Seriously who did he think he was with his special framing technique! Aaahhh!

And debra is just plain evil. They all seemed too scared of her to let Howard be PM! Does anyone think she looks a bit like a man?!

Poor mona I quite liked her!

Next week looks good James in the birthing pool will make the whole show!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Oooh, CathB, I hadn't heard that about Ben! I think that's brilliant, he does on about that scholarship nearly every week. I can't wait for him to get fired because Adrian Chiles on You've been fired will give him a right tease about that!

Yep, I agree, Kate is definitely on track to win - she is a very smart cookie that one.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Frill - it was tucked away in The Sun about Ben (can you tell I get bored on nightshifts and look up rubbish   )

Think Yasmina is one to watch as well. She needs to wash her hair but does get things done and is the only PM to win both her tasks.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Mmmm - not terribly impressed with any although I like Yasmina. I think Howard will win in the end. I think Katie will show herself to be all glam and no business


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

CathB said:


> Think Yasmina is one to watch as well. She needs to wash her hair ....


   That's so true!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

_Just in case anyone wataching / reading *isnt *aware next weeks show is baby themed
its at the a Baby show so lots of Bumps and babies/toddlers if your feeling sensative _ 
Oh and James in a birthing pool - in "labour" 

On the subject of yasmina - I quiet like her too. definatly a woman to win this year, Kate, Yasmina or Lorraine 

Debra was definatly the one that got away last week - I was so cross! 
And Ben is driving me Nuts now too.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone see Debra in NOTW on Sunday, in her underwear!    Apparently she wanted to be a model  

Yasmina, I can't bring myself to like her, can't put my finger on why but I just don't.

At the moment I think Howard or Kate for me


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Well, she's tall enough and I suppose make-up can do wonders but not sure about her eyes as she does look quite mean and piggy.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Does that mean she didn't win then? I think she's a nasty piece of work & needs a lesson in beng pleasant for a change. Not keen on Yasmeena either TBH.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Glitter said:


> Well, she's tall enough and I suppose make-up can do wonders but not sure about her eyes as she does look quite mean and piggy.


 

Shelley x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

professor waffle said:


> Does that mean she didn't win then? I think she's a nasty piece of work & needs a lesson in beng pleasant for a change. Not keen on Yasmeena either TBH.


I think the photos were taken before The Apprentice


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Can't wait for tonight's episode...should be a scream!!

James to win!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oooh, this week has flown quickly!  Didn't realise it was tonight!

Sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yay, ben has gone. Though thought debra should have gone for lying about her call to James when she told him all the other products were duff. Also can't believe how nice ben came acrosson you're fired. He must have had someone tell him to be humble to try and salvage something.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Well at least showed some self awareness on BBC2 ' I made a bit of a knob of myself' YES YOU DID MR SANDHURST!!

Debra however should of been fired on this occasion though. She really is awful  

James - I thought he handles himself very professionally in the boardroom and under all the comedy I reel he actually knows (to a point) what he's doing. However bad choice of product (although the demo made me laugh) Should have gone for the pushchair

Now own up, who will be buying toddler helmets then??


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I still think Debra should have gone, she is such a nightmare & continually tries to defend herself even when suralan says for her to shut up, James def has a point about her personality! 

As for the hats I wouldn't buy one, after all they are going to fall & bump themselves at any age & could end up at A&E, plus no way would N have worn one as a baby cos he pulled every hat of his head within seconds.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I think the right person went although I really want to see Debra go next week, hopefully having fallen flat on her face and knocked down a peg or two  

I really like James although for some reason he really reminds me of the chap who won it last year in his personality and the way he's handling it all (Mr Nice/Mr Safe)

Tough choice of products in my opinion but the helmets are just pointless (find me a baby or toddler who would happily keep it on for starters  ) and as for those shoes   I thought the pushchair was a good product but they obviously should have done their homework!

S xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Great show last night - Definately glad to see the back of Ben too.  Though Debra really needs to go too, though I have a feeling Sir Alan is keeping her until the end for a tough battle.

I think James is fab, what you see is what you get.  He talks in laymans terms... very very funny with how he so eloquently tries to put things across, but has foot in mouth syndrome, but you can see where he's coming from.  I like it because he's not constantly bigging himself up with the bussiness buzz words of the century.  I think far too many people get on in business by trying to be someone they are not and just banding 'big' words about the place - I say look beneath the surface of many people - for me you don't have to look beneath the surface with James, he' just a normal guy!

I did love his expertise with birthing - loved how he explained to the two pregnant ladies at the show about the two bones parting and the baby will just jump out! .

Choice of products - again, pushchair good product, though they definately should have done their homework on that one and also should have mastered how it worked prior to getting to the show, even if it meant being up the whole night before hand. I could see where James was coming from though in that there are so many of pushchairs on the market and the price for this particular one was quite a bit above the average price for a lightweight pushchair.

Helmets - Well I'm sorry, I reckon my son is absolutely gorgeous (call me biased) and was sooo cute as a baby, I wouldn't have wanted to have drawn attention to him with some stupid ugly bright helmet on his head - I wanted to appreciate looking at him as he was - not hiding him... and i'm sorry bumps and bruises are all part and parcel of their development.  It's for us all to make sure their surroundings are as safe as possible for them, not wrap them in cotton wool.

Those shoes - so vulgar!

Cardboards Cribs - Yuck!  Not even worth it as a travel option as they would be outgrown in no time at all.

Birthing pool - even if it was only 2.2% of the population opt for homebirths - those stats have been and gone and homebirths/waterbirths are becoming more widely available and with an option to buy one for £76, it is within the realms of possibility that this could encourage more people to consider it.  They were also told that at a previous show, over the course of 3 days they sold £5K's worth - well, divide this by 3 and they could have potentially sold £1,666 worth!  So I don't think that was necessarily a bad choice.

Ahhh Rocking horse.... I can not believe that they didn't get approval for some room for negotiation.  Even if they didn't, I think I'd have still thought to myself, this guy is offering me £1500 instead of £1700 - try and negotiate another £50 or more out of him, but even so, surely a sale for £1500 would have been better than no sale at all - the company wouldn't have made a loss, just not so much of a profit!

Anyway, fantastic show.


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Brilliant, brilliant! Ben had gone - yaaayyyyyyy! Although, have to agree he did come across as not too bad on You're Fired.

But did you see the looks on Debra and Yasmeena's faces when they saw that they had lost? The two of them looked so mean and horrible (admittedly, Yasmeena didn't do much to offend this week). I actually think Debra should have gone though last night - she is such a bully!

As someone waiting for baby to arrive I really hope he/she doesn't 'shoot out' as James described to those women!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Woohoo, Ben went.  Haven't watched all of You're Fired yet to see what he was like.

I quite liked the buggy as it folded down so compactly.  DH said exactly as others have already - they should have practiced over and over again the night before.  Considering she had a child, I'm surprised she didn't - the amount of dry runs we did with the car seats and our buggy before the monsters were born were quite a lot!!!!!
I was surprised by the affordability of the birthing pools as I expected it to be a lot more than that.  At least that can be re-used as a paddling pool when the babies are older and can be deflated and put away. You'd need a lot of space for one of thoser rocking horses.....
I think if I was out to spend over £1k, I'd be doing it in the nicer surroundings of the manufacturer's shop/show rooom and not a crowded exhibition centre.  I'd also want expert knowledge of the item and not some person who is only motivated by the sale of the item, but not of it's genuine charm and appeal.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

If the guys didn't get a discount on the rocking horses, why didn't they up the prices so they could give a discount on the day? I'm sure they would have got that sale if they'd been able to give anything off.


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmm, don't know that that would be legal CathB!

I think the horses were completely the wrong thing for the show - if you've got kids on the way, or already have kids, and are going to the show it's cos you want bargains, surely? I agree with Glitter - if you're going to spend tons on a beautiful rocking horse, I'd want to go to the lovely shop and make it a real experience.

I wonder if James will be able to hang on for another week? He does make me laff!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh the shoes!!! Those hideous hideous shoes 

Wish Debra had gone 

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

I've seen those Heelarious shoes in The Sunday Times a while back, sometime last spring / summer probably as my parents would have bought the papers (we never get the luxury of being able to read them these days!!).  I could almost see the daftness of putting them on Rachel for a silly photo but that would have been all.  My dad was very unimpressed with them generally.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm glad Ben went but its a shame Alan didn't do a double firing and get rid of the awful Deborah!!

I think Ben came across as not too bad on the later show, and probably regrets some of the things he did.

I think the rocking horse was just a really bad choice, but as usual Deborah bullied everyone to get her own way  

xx


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh god, yes those shoes. I'd forgotten about those! So, so wrong!

Mish - yep, that Debra is definitely a bully - I can't wait for her to be on You're Fired and see what Adrian Chiles teases her about.[/font]


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Frill said:


> Mish - yep, that Debra is definitely a bully - I can't wait for her to be on You're Fired and see what Adrian Chiles teases her about.[/[/color]font]


It would fill the half hour slot and then some!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

She would probably deny being a bully and accuse the BBC of clever editing  

xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I am sooo glad Ben went, a bit of a "door handle"  

I liked the buggy, as travel a bit with C and I am going next week on my own on eurostar with him and could have done with that! Looked on net but is a little it more pricey than the £135 they were selling it at! 
Dh says he know I shouldn't have watched the baby show one as would see something I liked  

Ohh the shoes, how hideous! 

x


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Whilst there is undoubtably editing, her statements don't appear to be clipped together and flow seemlessly and nothing seems to be out of context so I don't think she can honestly claim she was a victim of the chopping room


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

I reckon it's all going to start really heating up now. My bump is overdue and I'm going to need a plan of action to make sure I don't miss a thing! Thank the heavens for Sky+


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

I had entire series of things racked up on the hard drive to watch in the early days!


----------



## EmilyinKent (Sep 21, 2008)

I just can't wait for debra to go. Why is sir alan ignoring the advice of nick and margaret?  What does he see in her?!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

EmilyinKent said:


> I just can't wait for debra to go. Why is sir alan ignoring the advice of nick and margaret? What does he see in her?!


Hmm I thought the same, shes a nightmare & such a nasty temper & mouth


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How on earth is Lorraine still there? Poor Howard. 

V pleased that James got to go on a great treat.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Definately shouldn't have been Howard to go last night.

Glad James is still in though not sure how he'll fair in the interviews next week - think they will wipe the floor with him.  As for Debra, think she'll meet her match next week and Lorraine will annoy the hell out of everyone (again).


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, as sods law has it, someone arrived at our door last night just as Howard, Kate and Lorraine went back into the board room! So I missed why Howard was fired and why Lorraine seems to have survived by the skin of her teeth again! 

What was that polystyrene cat about?    And the jacket!!!  WTF?!?!?!?! I was so surprised at how natural Debra was! SHe managed to sell those poncho thingys really well. 

I love James still."The only man who sells an empty box is an undertaker" priceless! 

My intense hero worship of Nick and Margaret goes on. Margaret was brilliant on You're Fired. Did you hear what she said about Lorraine? "She's a slow burner but I wonder is the gas even lit!" Ah, Margaret you rock my world  

Can't wait to next week, I love the interviews! I would have loved to see Ben and Philip in the interview stage though, but no doubt the rest of them will entertainment enough


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, next week should be good, from the clips they showed last night, esp Yasmina getting hot under the collar when she clocked they were reviewing her restaurant finance figures!!

Can't believe Debra is only 23!
and wish Lorraine would lose those specs - they do nothing for her

Where would we be without James's quotes....on realsing he was the only guy left in the contest........"I feel like Hugh Hefner" LMAO


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Just spotted this

The BBC is risking the wrath of millions of viewers by moving the final of The Apprentice to a Sunday night.

The popular series, which regularly attracts audiences of over eight million, is being screened in a new time slot to avoid a clash with the football.

The final of the reality show was due to be screened on Wednesday 10 June, which is the night ITV will be screening England's World Cup qualifier against Andorra.

Now, the last Apprentice will be shown three days earlier on Sunday 7 June, meaning that many regular viewers may miss the final boardroom showdown.

Speaking to The Sun, a BBC spokesperson denied that the programme was being moved to avoid losing out in a ratings battle. She told the paper: "We appreciate that many viewers will want to watch both The Apprentice final and the England World Cup qualifier.

"Our priority is to schedule programmes in a way that offers viewers the best experience possible."


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

I will miss Howard's eyes...


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh, I saw that about moving the Apprentice to allow the football. That sucks!! Wednesday nights are set aside for the Apprentice, why move it for the football *whine*


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

♥Tamsin♥ said:


> Just spotted this
> 
> The BBC is risking the wrath of millions of viewers by moving the final of The Apprentice to a Sunday night.
> 
> ...


Oh I will be very glad if they do move it to the Sunday, my DH is coming home on the 10th and I haven't seen him for 4 months  so I think I would of had to miss it otherwise 

I think it was a hard decision last night, going to watch the after show hopefully tonight and catch up on Margaret, I'm another margaret fan 

Shelley x


----------



## EmilyinKent (Sep 21, 2008)

Seriously guys you need to watch Lorraine she's going to make it to the final!!!

Margaret and nick are fantastic- have you ever heard him being interviewed? He is hilarious! 

James is brilliant do we think genius or insane?! Really hope the evil debra gets her comeuppance next week!

Emily


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe Debra is just 23!!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Siobhan1 said:


> I can't believe Debra is just 23!!


Me too!!!    

Glad the show has been brought forward, doing Governors training on the Wednesday


----------



## Quest (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks girls....I didn't realise it was on on Sunday!!!!!
Quest


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking forward to tonights show!! I love watching them squirm at the interviews


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Me too!  

I can't wait to hear Debra as the clip showed her saying that she's told colleagues to F off or something


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

We can't work out why Debra is so rude and aggressive for someone so new to the workplace.  I can't believe that this is accepted at her current employer!
There's another show on at 8pm with profiles of the 'Final Five' so 2.5 hours of The Apprentice tonight  overall


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Glitter said:


> There's another show on at 8pm with profiles of the 'Final Five' so 2.5 hours of The Apprentice tonight overall


Thanks for that snippet - I will set sky+ for it


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Glitter, Cheers for that I would of missed it other wise!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

i am cringeing at the interviews!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I can't believe that he got rid of James and lorraine ! 

Not sure about yasmina! Think she is a bit of a wet lettuce !


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Suprised Debra went, I think he might regret that one?


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I've got to admit, I have never been a fan of Debra until this week - I actually think she could possibly have been a good Apprentice!


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I agree Sue. I also thought Yasmina's interview was shocking  

S x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yasmina has been one of my favs for ages. So glad Debra went -  hideous


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think it will be a good final, the two I wanted in the final are in it so happy with that.  Roll on Sunday

Shelley x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't help finding Kate a bit plastic and bland. Debra seemed much nicer BUT I would hate to work with her - nightmare woman! Lorraine was never going to cut it as the poor girl has no confidence and has obviously taken her divorce very badly  James should be still there but purely to entertain us  I don't think he did himself justice, he's like a little boy bless him and he _is_ a little bit of a knob head (as Jo Brand put it). His Wife's comment made me laugh on the program before. She said he was like an excitable little puppy   So that for me leaves Yasmina...


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I hate to say it but Debra was starting to grow on me yesterday...... As some of the others said, you know where you are with her as she doesn't say anything behind your back that she wouldn't say to your face   But, I think Kate and Yasmina were the best. 

Poor James, he was ripped to shreds. Can't believe Yasmina didn't realise her accounts were a public document, she should know if she's registered the company or not. But otherwise I think she came across ok. 

Not surprised Lorraine has confidence issues after the life she's had. Thought she looked amazing on your fired.

Can't wait for Sunday. I have a chocolate business so double the interest for me there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

That's three times now that Yasmina has shown a total ignorance of basic business - 1 in the costing of the sandalwood, 2- company accounts being accessible to everyone and 3 - no idea of what constitues net profit, gross profit and turnover!

I love the Mail's Apprentice Watch column which had Kate something like a bouncy pony, baring so much teeth that he wanted to give her a sugar lump  

Lorraine did look great on You're Fired although she'd have looked much better in the whole series if she'd washed/styled her hair a little more often (same for Yasmina, greasy hair is us!) and didn't use such a garish lipstick.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

she does look like a pony! I just find her too perfect and a but false. Yasmina needs to invest in good oil control makeup too! I have to say I would have liked Lorraine to win it and I think Margaret rated her too, she just needs to build her confidence back up


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Oh no, how come Margaret wont be in the next series?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Apparently she wants to concentrate on her studies, she is doing a doctorate on ancient Egyptian manuscripts.  ummm


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Noooo - does she not realise how invaluable she is to us all!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

It won't be the same without her and her fantastic eye rolling!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh No, 
Margaret is as valuble to the show as Suralan!

On the whole Yasmina v Kate, Im torn! Ive liked yasmina for a while but her basic buisness flaws were highlighted in the interviews and now I am worried, although I tell myself prehaps thats the side of the buisness her brother looks after 
and Kate well, so confident so self assured , so bl00dy perfect can she do it ?

Wonder who they have in their teams! that may just sway the outcome!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

OK out of the two - I vote Yasmina.... can't stand the way Kate canters out of the boardrooom, more horsey like than her looks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Out of the two, I'd say Yasmina has more business spirit than Kate in setting up and running her business with her brother.  Kate appears to be so by the text book, I think she might struggle if she was left to produce a creative idea by herself.  I think she's more of a people manager and would be better to harness all ideas from a team rather than do it herself.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Suzie said:


> Apparently she wants to concentrate on her studies, she is doing a doctorate on ancient Egyptian manuscripts.  ummm


Quote - "But I am working on a PhD in papyrology and I would like to concentrate on finishing this before I need a Zimmer frame to get on the platform to receive it."

Sir Alan said: 'Margaret has been a highly regarded colleague and friend for over 25 years. Five years ago she agreed to put her studies on hold for the first series. None of us expected the show to be such a big hit, but now, five years later, she really wants to finish her masters. We will miss her, but I respect her wishes and want to take this opportunity to thank her for the great contribution she has made to the series and of course wish her the best of luck with her studies.'

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

There's a bit of a difference between a PhD and a masters - wonder which one she is doing?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Suralan isn't the most academic person on the planet so probably got it wrong   He hadn't a clue about Cassandra when Margaret brought it up. I can't believe she's going. She and Nick are such an amazing part of the show I don't think they'll find anyone who can be quite so cutting whilst being ever so polite.  

Do you think Kate will pick Philip to be in her team? It's a toughie as if she has him she could get distracted, he has appalling creative ideas (a chocolate pants man anyone?), and he bulldozes through other peoples ideas but he's her boyf so she should be showing some faith in him   .  Yasmina won't want him in case he undermines her so Kate can win. So could be an interesting pick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Good point Cath.  Philip would be stupid to attempt to undermine Yasmina and surely this would have been pre-empted?  Last series, not all of them were back for the final task though.  I couldn't work out how many were in the trailers but since there was an odd number this year, maybe he'd be excluded anyway?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Pleeeeeeeeeeease don't let Kate win. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease. Only because I dislike her so much. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think I want Kate to win, not too sure about Yasmina.  I will reserve my judgement though till tonights show


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I find Yasmeena a bit to 'cheap' for my liking, too focused on price not quality, I just hope the food they serve in her restaurant is better than the buffet thing she did! Kate is quite sweet although she has got a toughness about her too, I think she's the most professional but not necessarily as driven as some of them.

I still think i's a shame Debra as gone, I'd have liked her to win.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Problem is that I don't really want either of them to win as neither are particularly outstanding.  I agree with the cheapness of Yasmina as well.  I won't be going anywhere near her restaurant if that's the quality she's happy to serve at inflated prices.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Have set the recorder up for tonight as I've spent much of the day in a dozy muddle.  Woke up at 6.30am, wandered about a bit then went back to bed until 9am.  Still sleepy, even now and missed the end of the French Open final due to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and I think this red wine may just about kill me off!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't warmed to either of them, they both come across as a bit cold and calculating.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOO HOOO 
Week 12 and the winner is . . . . .


Yasmina 
Fair play, Dh has wanted her to win for a few weeks now, I thought Kate may have won it, but am pleased it was Yasmina
Did anyone esle spot Lee ( last years winner) in the audience ? I was suprised they never spoke to him in your fired 
Got to wait till next spring now, and see who they replace Margaret with!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmm, I was a bit dissappointed with the whole final really. The task wasn't very special & could easily have been a task from week 3 & I didn't feel any excitement to the build up of finding out the winner.

I was rooting for Kate more than Yasmina and on 'Your fired' Kate seemed to have a much bigger personality.

I also spotted Victoria Wood in the audience! They should have had her on the panel


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I agree that Kate was the better personality on You've been Hired, but she was just too uptight - wouldn't ever let herself go and give real opinions, just text book stuff.

I still think her box of chocs looked like a box of tampax - even with the three different colours on the side of the box - they were for regular, super and super plus! 

Made me laugh when asked about her relationship with Phil and tried to get away without saying anything as it was a Business programme , until the panel set on her!

I'm glad Yasmina won over her Kate.

Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Odd that yet again, the nasty cheap product won but I think overall, Yasmina demonstrated how she can work individually and harness other ideas whereas Kate appeared to just collect her team's ideas.  Maybe this was editing, maybe it was true

I love chocolate but those flavours sound revolting.
  
I'm going to have to watch the recording again as I'm trying to work out what Philip brought to the proceedings with his pink eyes - did you see AS's face when he saw him, it was a picture!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry but I don't think the best one won! Yasmina I think doesnt have any personality at all, I know Kate was very textbook but I think Yasmina actually has less about her. 

Anyway I wanted Lorraine and James in the final  

x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I am so shocked that AS thought this was the best mob of contenstants he'd ever had in any of the series.  I thought they were all shocking and lacked so much common sense most of the time.  

I would have liked to see James and Lorraine in the final too .

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think this lot were better than last year, and possibly the year before, but they're still not amazing candidates for anything in the real world. 

Having thought Yasmina was better all the way along, I changed my mind on You're Hired. She was dull as ditchwater and Kate came across way better. 

I loved the project, though agree it's more a week 3 challenge, as it's my job but I still can't believe Yasmina's project won. The logo was good, the packaging was catchy but the chocs were vile. The flavours weren't even that shocking as most of them have been on the market in specialist shops for years. Chilli is a standard flavour in most choc shops now and space dust is used loads too.

If Kate had priced her chocs at 10 instead of 13 I think she'd have cleaned up. She could easily have cut costs without cutting too much quality as she had the most expensive chocolate on the market and so whatever the flavours she was going to be on an uphill battle. The main brand used by choclatiers costs 1/3 of what Kate's team chose and overall tastes fine and just as good as the one they chose after they've been on the shelf a few months.

Going to miss this now. Especially Margaret when she goes


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

We thought at first £13 wasn't too over priced but when we realised there was only 18 in the box, it seem rather a lot compared to Hotel Chocolat which is £16 for 30 odd chocolates and very good quality.

Cath - I'd be interested to know who you rate for quality.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oooh another HOtel Chocolat fan!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooh yes  
totally off topic but have you tried their fridge/cocktail selection - they're yummy


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ohhh no, I usually find their alcoholic chocs a bit too strong for me TBH!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glitter said:


> Cath - I'd be interested to know who you rate for quality.


Me of course   To be honest I don't find any mass produced chocs taste as good as ones made by small companies for immediate sale. The flavour of chocolate deteriorates 20% in the first three months and then 10% each month after that. As the supermarkets etc insist on a min 6 month shelf life, you're never going to get a premium product there, even if you pay a premium price. If you want truffles, definitely go to a small producer who makes their own - you won't believe the difference in taste as the preservatives in standard truffles do affect the flavour. It's worth the extra money.

Hotel Chocolat are good (and I look to them for inspiration on flavours etc), but I found the box I tried tasted a bit stale. I love their way of working - own plantation and everything, but they have a big factory now so the freshness has gone a bit. I know I'm spoilt though as I rarely buy chocolate so only have our own which I buy in relatively small quantities when I need to make something.

Will have to look at the cocktail selection. My bro is a barman and is always trying to get me to make cocktail chocs - just expects me to remember ingredients as he rattles them off over the phone


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

The ingredients are printed on the leaflet that comes with it so I can get that over to you if you want the full list.
The cosmopolitans are nice (if you like strong flavours  )  Vodka, orange liqueur like triple sec/cointreau, lime and cranberry.


----------



## EmilyinKent (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all

I was disappointed in the final too. I thought the interviews the week before were way more exiting! 

I also thought it was a bit unfair for suralan to keep going on about how they were the best two finalists ever! What about poor lee?! 

Emily
X


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I too was a bit disappointed with the finalists.  Kate did impress me on your fired at how well she laughed at herself though.  Still don't know what such an attractive intelligent girl sees in Philip though!  He's a plonker!  I love Ruby Wax and thought she was brilliant on the panel.  Bit sick of the Ultimo lady always being on it though.  Bet she ends up being Sir Alan's new Margaret.  I'll so miss Margaret.  She is a big part of what makes the show so enjoyable.  

As for Chocolates.  Hubby and I are now complete chocolate snobs.  We are very big fans of Willy's chocolate.  His Cacao has an amazing chocolate cake recipe on the label too.  however, only available at Waitrose and Selfridges and def not for anyone on a strict budget.  Can't deal with super sweet cadbury type milk chocolate and the like at all now.  Willy has ruined all that for us .

mmmm, chocolate......


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Willy's.....I've been told about that being rather good!


----------

